

Show HN: Demolition Man Swear Detector - tdicola
http://hackaday.io/project/531-Demolition-Man-Verbal-Morality-Statute-Monitor

======
tdicola
This is a project I recently created for Hackaday's Sci Fi contest and thought
folks on HN might be interested in checking it out too. The device is made to
replicate the verbal morality statute monitor (AKA swear detector) from the
future world envisioned by the movie Demolition Man. You can see a video of it
in action here (there is some swearing though):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjJ738ke4bU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjJ738ke4bU)

The hardware is a Rasbperry Pi connected to a USB microphone (PS3 eye camera),
thermal printer, a small speaker & amp, and some switches & LEDs. For speech
recognition I'm using the excellent PocketSphinx project, however I'm using
their subversion trunk which has a new keyword spotting algorithm that's
coming in the next major release. I'm really happy with how the swear
detection works, and that it can run in real time without any issues on the
Raspberry Pi. The detection isn't perfect, there are false positives, but
still makes for a fun project.

